# What happens when I get bored in college: I begin posting.



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 9, 2015)

I begin posting stuff on forums. Anyone recognize these two brands? Both were ferocious advertisers back in the day, especially Hires. You all have likely seen at least one bottle from them. From an 1890s Journal:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Close up.



_Closer_ up (not quite a close-up.) Paragraph 1.P. 2 with statistics.P. 3. Although I am a collector of antique paper items, I had picked this one up for my mom as she loves the culture of the Victorian period clearly displayed throughout this Ladies' Home Journal from 1895.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 9, 2015)

Are you looking for vintage ads?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 9, 2015)

I got bored in college and showed some I had. I have my own site, if you will, that is like a virtual museum for people to look through and read my info on the items. I love old prints (WW1 pictured) and engravings (1828 pictured.)


----------



## cje (Dec 11, 2015)

You have great taste Spirit Bear!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 11, 2015)

I know, Jay.  LOL. Thank you.Bottle with matching 1870s tradecardPuppies! (tradecard)1880s tradecard1920s printCirca 1891Superb from the above timeA favoriteAnother favoriteKind of creepy lithographMuch more  (all in this pic found in one Bible.)


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

_
oh I love old root beer stuff lol here is the famous ugly fat kid! If you can get the actual root beer mug with him on it, I'll buy it from whoever??_


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

That's what they called him lol I didn't name him that's why root beer stopped using him.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 17, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:


> I begin posting stuff on forums. Anyone recognize these two brands? Both were ferocious advertisers back in the day, especially Hires. You all have likely seen at least one bottle from them. From an 1890s Journal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For anyone who hasn't seen a Mellin's jar:

​


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 19, 2015)

must have been a popular product, as we threw them back into the holes after we dug em, after 500 they lose there charm


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 20, 2015)

Mellin's , Lydia Pinhams and Black Cat Stove Enamels all on that list Andy. 

Thanks for the chuckle.

 I've always loved the ephemera associated with this 
hobby. kind of odd that unless you have the very top examples, they hold 
little value. great avenue for a young collector to assemble a collection that 
should reward him/her down the road.

have a great day all !

Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

Of course, you can add the ubiquitous California fig syrup to that list!! food must have been terrible back then as all the laxatives and stomach settlers there are in the bottle world


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Robert, I would love to see that 1828 engraving!!!


----------

